# Why do women always try to start silly arguments?



## theonemike

Me and my girlfriend have been together for 5 years we are deeply i love and we're in the advanced stages of our relationship because Im planning to propose.

Yesterday I decided to go out with my boy to watch a football game ''Real vs Barca'(literally the biggest football game in the world) 
Instead of sitting at home by myself watching I just went down to the local bar to watch it.

Before, I got out we had a small argument about me going out too much with my friends. I just told her i'll be back in a couple of hours and left. *and Boy, did i pay for this one....*
I got back home and she gave me the silent treatment for about an hour and a bit and she already ordered Chinese so I had to make my own dinner, she also told me-*IF YOU LOVE FOOTBALL SO MUCH, GO MARRY IT*.

I decided to talk to her in a rational manner, and she co-operated and told me ''she feels lonely when i'm gone'' and she wants me closer- *BUT IT WAS ONLY OR A COUPLE OF HOURS*....she goes out shopping with her friends on saturdays I dont complain about being lonely.

Now im wondering is this what marriage is like. Is it a preview of whats coming when we get married. Is normal for married couples to be like this? Have you guys ever experienced this. How do you go about dealing with this

Dont get me wrong I love this woman. I would take a bullet for her and would never trade her for any other woman....
But why are women like this??
I understand it is partially my fault but where am I wrong in this

Mind you I'm 27.......


----------



## This is me

Could this be what they call a "Fitness Test"?


----------



## that_girl

Not all women do this. 

But if your woman is doing it, she's telling you that she thinks you spend too much time watching football and it won't be something she'll put up with after marriage, etc. 

Nip it now...either include her, or make more time for her. She's feeling neglected but for some reason, can't just come out and say it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

theonemike said:


> Me and my girlfriend have been together for 5 years we are deeply i love and we're in the advanced stages of our relationship because Im planning to propose.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to go out with my boy to watch a football game ''Real vs Barca'(literally the biggest football game in the world)
> Instead of sitting at home by myself watching I just went down to the local bar to watch it.
> 
> Before, I got out we had a small argument about me going out too much with my friends. I just told her i'll be back in a couple of hours and left. *and Boy, did i pay for this one....*
> I got back home and she gave me the silent treatment for about an hour and a bit and she already ordered Chinese so I had to make my own dinner, she also told me-*IF YOU LOVE FOOTBALL SO MUCH, GO MARRY IT*.
> 
> I decided to talk to her in a rational manner, and she co-operated and told me ''she feels lonely when i'm gone'' and she wants me closer- *BUT IT WAS ONLY OR A COUPLE OF HOURS*....she goes out shopping with her friends on saturdays I dont complain about being lonely.
> 
> Now im wondering is this what marriage is like. Is it a preview of whats coming when we get married. Is normal for married couples to be like this? Have you guys ever experienced this. How do you go about dealing with this
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love this woman. I would take a bullet for her and would never trade her for any other woman....
> But why are women like this??
> I understand it is partially my fault but where am I wrong in this
> 
> Mind you I'm 27.......


First of all,it's not all women.It's your woman and a few others.

Second,I'd call it a fitness test.


or she's bored. i called her spoiled but that's probably not the case.


----------



## CallaLily

To her in may not be a SILLY argument. In her mind she probably feels its a valid point. Also she may be trying to tell you something that to you, you feel isn't a problem, it might be wise to listen. She may not have handled it the best by giving you the silent treatment, that sounds a little immature, BUT she obviously feels that way for a reason.


----------



## WyshIknew

theonemike said:


> Me and my girlfriend have been together for 5 years we are deeply i love and we're in the advanced stages of our relationship because Im planning to propose.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to go out with my boy to watch a football game ''Real vs Barca'(literally the biggest football game in the world)
> Instead of sitting at home by myself watching I just went down to the local bar to watch it.
> 
> Before, I got out we had a small argument about me going out too much with my friends. I just told her i'll be back in a couple of hours and left. *and Boy, did i pay for this one....*
> I got back home and she gave me the silent treatment for about an hour and a bit and she already ordered Chinese so I had to make my own dinner, she also told me-*IF YOU LOVE FOOTBALL SO MUCH, GO MARRY IT*.
> 
> I decided to talk to her in a rational manner, and she co-operated and told me ''she feels lonely when i'm gone'' and she wants me closer- *BUT IT WAS ONLY OR A COUPLE OF HOURS*....she goes out shopping with her friends on saturdays I dont complain about being lonely.
> 
> Now im wondering is this what marriage is like. Is it a preview of whats coming when we get married. Is normal for married couples to be like this? Have you guys ever experienced this. How do you go about dealing with this
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love this woman. I would take a bullet for her and would never trade her for any other woman....
> But why are women like this??
> I understand it is partially my fault but where am I wrong in this
> 
> Mind you I'm 27.......



No thats not what marriage is like. I went on a weekend long fishing competition this weekend just gone. And next week starting on the thirteenth I am away on a small island called Herm for a week with my (male) friends. We hire a holiday cottage and go fishing and drinking.
Wife knows it is my man time. She has her woman time. As much as you love each other you both need some you time.


----------



## MEM2020

Mike,
Does she go out with her friends about the same amount that you go out with yours?

Here's the deal, you need to reach some level of accommodation on this issue. It is perfectly fine for your W to want you to spend a good amount of time with her. 

It is NOT ok for your W to try to prevent you from going out because she isn't capable of entertaining herself. If you both go out with friends about the same amount, you better firmly explain that reciprocity and respect are both required for a healthy marriage. 

If you were doing this to her, everyone would be screaming from the roof tops about how "controlling" you are. 

That said, if you are going out a lot, and she rarely goes out, you are going to have to find a compromise. 






theonemike said:


> Me and my girlfriend have been together for 5 years we are deeply i love and we're in the advanced stages of our relationship because Im planning to propose.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to go out with my boy to watch a football game ''Real vs Barca'(literally the biggest football game in the world)
> Instead of sitting at home by myself watching I just went down to the local bar to watch it.
> 
> Before, I got out we had a small argument about me going out too much with my friends. I just told her i'll be back in a couple of hours and left. *and Boy, did i pay for this one....*
> I got back home and she gave me the silent treatment for about an hour and a bit and she already ordered Chinese so I had to make my own dinner, she also told me-*IF YOU LOVE FOOTBALL SO MUCH, GO MARRY IT*.
> 
> I decided to talk to her in a rational manner, and she co-operated and told me ''she feels lonely when i'm gone'' and she wants me closer- *BUT IT WAS ONLY OR A COUPLE OF HOURS*....she goes out shopping with her friends on saturdays I dont complain about being lonely.
> 
> Now im wondering is this what marriage is like. Is it a preview of whats coming when we get married. Is normal for married couples to be like this? Have you guys ever experienced this. How do you go about dealing with this
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love this woman. I would take a bullet for her and would never trade her for any other woman....
> But why are women like this??
> I understand it is partially my fault but where am I wrong in this
> 
> Mind you I'm 27.......


----------



## unbelievable

It's not that you are apart. She goes shopping and the world doesn't end, as you pointed out. It's that there is some tiny aspect of your life beyond her control; that you would dare to go against her wishes. No American princess can tolerate not being consistently adored, obeyed, and catered to. Either you get her head pulled out of her backside or this is what marriage will look like.


----------



## 827Aug

That's easy..... The same reason men always try to start silly arguments. Silly arguments aren't exclusive to either sex.


----------



## heavensangel

Yesterday I decided to go out with my boy to watch a football game ''Real vs Barca'(literally the biggest football game in the world)
Instead of sitting at home by myself watching I just went down to the local bar to watch it.


Have to ask as you don't mention it........ Was it even an option for her to go to the BAR and watch the game with you? Or for that matter, couldn't you have watched it at home with her? May sound strange to some but for a woman, I LOVE football. I'll watch games no matter who's playing. Hubby and I watch football all the time. We make a day/night out of it complete with beer and/or popcorn. 

You are wrong in that you went ahead with your plans even after she expressed how she felt about it. Was she totally right? Maybe not. If a woman feels 'unheard' or that her feelings don't matter (this is what you said when you did it anyway) it's going to come out in how they respond. 

Yes, this can happen if the 'dating' stops in the relationship, married or not. How often do you two 'date' each other? Make special plans for each other?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Dov Davidoff - Love Drug

NSFW audio


----------



## Toshiba2020

Sounds like its time for a good talk, its important to outline a need for space and time outside of your relationship (and future marriage). if you spend every waking second with your spouse you will go crazy, its completely health to go out with friends for a guys night out (or girls night for her). It shows a level of trust and allows you to come back with something to talk about.

With that being said, keep in mind you shouldnt be going out with the guys EVERY night. Also, you should try to invite her, a guys night out is ok but if there are other girls there she should be hanging out as well. You can also text her when youre out, it only takes like 10 seconds and its a way of saying "youre not here but im still thinking about you"

On a side note limit the amount of alcohol you consume. if you come home after being out at the bar and are crazy drunk, her having to deal with a drunk boyfriend late and night when shes tired wont end well.


----------



## Holland

> But why are women like this??


Very unfair call, no not all women are like this.

The others have given some good advice, I hope you get it sorted. But please don't make such huge generalisations about women.


----------



## Sbrown

DO NOT MARRY THIS WOMEN!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree

I find it very funny when women say NAWALT (not all women are like that) because when they say that it usually means that all women ARE like that.

All women fitness test and they should! How else can they be sure their mate is of high enough quality for them to be with? Not all women fitness test at the same frequency or to the same levels but all women fitness test. Its a biological imperative stemming from their need to make sure their mate can protect them...even from themselves!

OP, this was definitely a fitness test. That does not mean however that your GF does not have a valid concern. Like others have said, if she goes out without you at the same frequency and duration that you go out, just ignore it or amplify it to show how ludicrous her complaint is. By no means give in or argue with her. If she doesn't get out as often as you then discuss it and negotiate acceptable terms on when each of you should be able to spend time away from each other. Sometimes two people as so used to doing their own thing that blending their lives together can be challenging.

One other thing, you can always welcome her into your world if she wants to accompany you but it needs to be presented just that way. Its your world and she can join you or not...her choice.


----------



## MEM2020

If she gets to where she can control you in a way that she won't allow in reverse: She will lose respect for you and stop sleeping with you. She might sleep next to you but not with you. 

A good chunk of marriages become sexless because the guy let's himself be controlled.


----------



## Holland

bfree said:


> I find it very funny when women say NAWALT (not all women are like that) because when they say that it usually means that all women ARE like that.


You know all women? It is a gross generalisation to say ALL of any gender do this or that. So it would be OK to say any of the following?
ALL men are sex crazy.
ALL men are chauvinists.
ALL men go to the pub and get pissed with their mates.

I don't play games, I am more than fine with my partner going our and living his life in fact I would not like it if he didn't.
I don't start sill arguments, we talk about issues but don't have to agree.


----------



## bribrius

My wife is like that all the time. cheer up. Attention, she wants attention.
Earlier mine walked up and shutoff my laptop, took it away, and crawled on the couch by me.

Rude? jealous of the laptop? well probably. She didnt ask me to put away the laptop. she wanted attention. Figures that is her right, so she took it. some women are like that . Get used to it. 
Tell her to learn to come right out and get it when she wants it. The alternatives are usually much worse. Save the mystery because us guys arent always that in tune emotionally.
Enjoy giving her attention. Not a bad thing.
And after you get this figured out, you will be free for YOU time.


----------



## Sbrown

Wow! I can't believe so many men are willing to jump through any hoop the wife demands! It saddens me to think I used to be the panting dog eager to jump through any hoop placed in front of me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200

To see Ronaldo VS Messi she better give up her saturday shopping spree


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

If she had issues of you going to the bar, I'd understand. My husband and I both stopped going to the bar alone/without each other while we were dating/married. Football should be no issue. It's on at our house constantly and I absolutely hate it. I will go to another room while hubby watches it. He can watch football 24/7 on the big screen tv if he wishes too. Also, he has his free time. He's gone on the weekends during hunting. Pretty soon I'm going to take a weekend to myself as well.

We had all the important issues worked out before we married. We talked about everything. However, I did not move in until after we were married.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

This is only one part of the story.

Do you go out to bars a lot? I don't think bars are great place for committed people to hang out. Would she be OK if it was somewhere else?

Do you often tell her you will be home at a certain time, and then not come through? This can make women suspicious when you do go out, even if you have only done it once or twice. Men need to stick by their word and make their (future) wife feel they can trust him implicitly. 

How much attention do you pay her? How much special time do you have together every day?

Maybe she has trouble with telling you why she really didn't want you to go.


----------



## bfree

Holland said:


> *You know all women?* It is a gross generalisation to say ALL of any gender do this or that. So it would be OK to say any of the following?
> ALL men are sex crazy.
> ALL men are chauvinists.
> ALL men go to the pub and get pissed with their mates.
> 
> I don't play games, I am more than fine with my partner going our and living his life in fact I would not like it if he didn't.
> I don't start sill arguments, we talk about issues but don't have to agree.


Typical response. Lol

But if you'd really like to carry this discussion forward please start your own thread. Let's not hijack this one ok?


----------



## AFEH

theonemike said:


> Me and my girlfriend have been together for 5 years we are deeply i love and we're in the advanced stages of our relationship because Im planning to propose.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to go out with my boy to watch a football game ''Real vs Barca'(literally the biggest football game in the world)
> Instead of sitting at home by myself watching I just went down to the local bar to watch it.
> 
> Before, I got out we had a small argument about me going out too much with my friends. I just told her i'll be back in a couple of hours and left. *and Boy, did i pay for this one....*
> I got back home and she gave me the silent treatment for about an hour and a bit and she already ordered Chinese so I had to make my own dinner, she also told me-*IF YOU LOVE FOOTBALL SO MUCH, GO MARRY IT*.
> 
> I decided to talk to her in a rational manner, and she co-operated and told me ''she feels lonely when i'm gone'' and she wants me closer- *BUT IT WAS ONLY OR A COUPLE OF HOURS*....she goes out shopping with her friends on saturdays I dont complain about being lonely.
> 
> Now im wondering is this what marriage is like. Is it a preview of whats coming when we get married. Is normal for married couples to be like this? Have you guys ever experienced this. How do you go about dealing with this
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love this woman. I would take a bullet for her and would never trade her for any other woman....
> But why are women like this??
> I understand it is partially my fault but where am I wrong in this
> 
> Mind you I'm 27.......


You’ll do yourself and your partner a lot of good if you never again think on any of her needs as silly. That just trivialises them and trivialises the person who actual has the need, your wife. It will make her think she is insignificant in your eyes, the last thing you want to happen.


Now you may well consider your wife’s need as “intolerable” (remember never trivial). That is you can’t tolerate being told for example how much football you can watch. And in these things its for you to decide between you what’s a reasonable and what’s an unreasonable amount of time.

If you can’t agree, then you have a clash of values and you are in conflict. Basically because the two of you can’t find a compromise and you are not willing to make a sacrifice. I was dead lucky, my wife was the least controlling woman on the planet. Another quality of hers that kept me by her side for over 40 years.


These things are about values, beliefs, rules and boundaries. You value watching football, your wife doesn’t. So your wife is trying to control how much football you watch by punishing you with silent treatment.

It’s a kind of “Bow to my will or else you’re in for it”.

Do not whatever you do believe for one minute that such a controlling woman will change after marriage. In fact she wont and is far more likely to get worse, to become more controlling.


What do you do? Try and reach a compromise, a compromise you both feel really good about working to. If you can’t reach a compromise and find yourself unwilling to sacrifice the time you watch football then be very open and honest with your partner and tell her this is the way its going to be (so she can make informed decisions), but ask her if you can perhaps compromise in some other way, “negotiate a settlement”.


----------



## Jake56

It sounds like she is kind of clingy. I think you know the answer about what marriage will be like. Perhaps its a good idea to work out these issues before getting married. Ignoring them might make it worse for both of you in the future.


----------



## John Stiles

To the OP...

It's really hard to see things clearly when you're in the situation. Especially if you've already invested a lot of time in a person. But take a step back and think about it. I'm going to point out the facts, which you know already : 



She's been with you for years. So in her mind, there must be a good reason. If she didn't think you had enough good qualities, she would have left you a long time ago. 

She gave you the silent treatment and made a facetious remark to you when you returned. 

She feels lonely when you're not by her side (in other words, a couple of hours of your absence is enough to bother her). 

She does exactly the same as what you did (leave your side to spend time with her friends).



Have I altered the facts in any way? If so, let me know. I haven't added anything either, I'm sure you'll agree. 

Now ask yourself, does anything strike you as worrying about those facts? Do you really want to spend the rest of your life with a woman who is that insecure, controlling, passive aggressive, terrible communicator and hypocritical? I've just mentioned 5 alarm bells. 

You started this thread because deep down you know this, and you even say that it's partially your fault in the hope that people here will say yes, it is, and then you won't have to face the truth that your girlfriend is dysfunctional. It's a lot easier to blame yourself. 

I have the luxury of not being with her and therefore being objective, which is why it's easy for me to say either leave her today or get her to a therapist. I can imagine it must be hard for you to come to the same conclusion (at least consciously) because it's not easy for you to be as objective as me, but do try.


----------



## Scannerguard

> Now im wondering is this what marriage is like. Is it a preview of whats coming when we get married. Is normal for married couples to be like this? Have you guys ever experienced this. How do you go about dealing with this?


Yes, that was pretty much a foreshadow.

You'll either learn to love it or hate it.

Good luck.


----------



## romantic_guy

I will agree with others who have said all women are not like this. My wife (of 40 years) is not like this at all. Actually, I am the one who needs time together more than she does because one of my "love languages" (Google it) is quality time. I suspect that it is one of hers also. Some compromise might be in order. However, I also agree with others in that it is a fitness test (see the book "Married Man Sex Life Primer"). 

Here are some things that I have learned:

1. Make sure she known that she is the most important person in your life. 
2. That being said, you both need a reasonable amount of time with friends.
3. There may be some weeks that you are extremely busy and not have had tome to connect. In those times each other comes first, not the time with friends.
4. Make your communication expectations known. The "silent treatment" is NOT communication. Google "fighting fair".
5. The vast majority of disagreements in marriage are differences of opinion. When we make these right or wrong issues, someone has to "win". 

Here is a way to handle this issue: "I am going over to....to watch some football, but I really want to spend some time together later (or tomorrow), so lets go...(or do, or whatever). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

romantic_guy said:


> I will agree with others who have said all women are not like this. My wife (of 40 years) is not like this at all. Actually, I am the one who needs time together more than she does because one of my "love languages" (Google it) is *quality time*. I suspect that it is one of hers also. Some compromise might be in order.


 Romantic Guy Took my thoughts right out of my mouth... I also suspect she is a *TIME* person , she just loves to be with her man. I am like this, had I married another, he might find me that dreaded word that so many use on this sight like a plague of a woman... "CLINGY" ........which would thoroughly Pizz me off.... Mine has never felt this way however, I guess that just makes him clingy too...after all he has TIME on the top of his Love Languages as well. Compatibility here does wonders. 

Love Languages book/ Test links here ...to see what you both are - so you can work on fulfilling each others







tanks on a daily basis >> 








http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-languages-how-does-affect-your-marraige.html









If she has her alone time with friends and is enjoying herself on those weekends... you surely deserve your time as well with your guy friends, this is only reasonable & loving ....without her getting all ticked off, with a pi**y silent Treatment waiting for you when you get home....this is a form of aggressive emotional control .... never healthy in any relationship....can read about it here.... 



> Get Your ANGRIES Out
> 
> One of the hardest patterns of behavior for all of us to deal with is passive aggressive behavior. Passive aggressive behavior happens when the person avoids responsibility and attempts to control others to keep them away through his passivity and withdrawal. It is a dynamic born of fear of being controlled, fear of confrontation, hidden anger and an inability to deal straight with people.
> 
> Passive aggressive behavior is complex and takes many forms. We all have passive behavior that comes up when we don't want to deal with conflict directly or do a task. We all hedge, fudge and remain noncommittal on issues some of the time. That's normal. It's only when repeated passivity creates severe issues for others setting up continual tension and anger in the household that it becomes a serious problem that should be addressed.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Wow - all of the generalizations! From both sides! 

I think the clarification questions are important. 

I don't know what your marriage will be like but I can say a wife will expect you to spend more time with her and at home than out and about with the boys. If you already spend quite a lot of time with her and she's being unreasonable and clingy then you need to discuss this to set appropriate expectations. You will need to realize that doing things as couples more often than single will be the norm in a marital relationship. 

But without the details we can't really know if you still like being a bachelor too much or if she's being unreasonable. But it isn't "silly" as it's a sign of an issue that needs to be resolved.

Ask her how much time she expects you to spend at home and doing what. Ask her how much time she wants to spend with her friends. Make plans so you can both be out with your friends at the same time instead of one stuck at home (unless you both like some quiet time.) Decide how much couple/date time you each expect. Decide how much time out with other couples you think sounds good. Discuss children, if you want them and how that will impact all of the above because it will.

But you have to connect, discuss and both need to compromise.

My attorney said something pretty profound in my divorce: "If you both don't think it's fair, it probably is".


----------



## chillymorn

John Stiles said:


> To the OP...
> 
> It's really hard to see things clearly when you're in the situation. Especially if you've already invested a lot of time in a person. But take a step back and think about it. I'm going to point out the facts, which you know already :
> 
> 
> 
> She's been with you for years. So in her mind, there must be a good reason. If she didn't think you had enough good qualities, she would have left you a long time ago.
> 
> She gave you the silent treatment and made a facetious remark to you when you returned.
> 
> She feels lonely when you're not by her side (in other words, a couple of hours of your absence is enough to bother her).
> 
> She does exactly the same as what you did (leave your side to spend time with her friends).
> 
> 
> 
> Have I altered the facts in any way? If so, let me know. I haven't added anything either, I'm sure you'll agree.
> 
> Now ask yourself, does anything strike you as worrying about those facts? Do you really want to spend the rest of your life with a woman who is that insecure, controlling, passive aggressive, terrible communicator and hypocritical? I've just mentioned 5 alarm bells.
> 
> You started this thread because deep down you know this, and you even say that it's partially your fault in the hope that people here will say yes, it is, and then you won't have to face the truth that your girlfriend is dysfunctional. It's a lot easier to blame yourself.
> 
> I have the luxury of not being with her and therefore being objective, which is why it's easy for me to say either leave her today or get her to a therapist. I can imagine it must be hard for you to come to the same conclusion (at least consciously) because it's not easy for you to be as objective as me, but do try.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

you"ll be sorry if you marry this woman. she sounds like a bi*ch.

set the bar higher and look for someone who dosn't treat you like shes your boss and if she don't get her way acts like a royal bi*ch.


----------



## Hicks

It's pointless to ask if all women are like this... That just starts a big argument between all the posters.

The question is, is this abnormal behavior or common behavior in women. I believe that this is common behavior for a 27 year old woman. And by this I mean not all women, and not necessarily most women, but this behavior does not mean this particular woman is crazy or defective. 

Your woman wants to feel valued and validated and important to you. In the heirarchy of your life she (if she is your fiance or wife) should be #1, but the other things you do must be maintained. In other words a woman wants to be your number 1 priority but she does not want to be your only priority. So as long as she feels important to you, she will not complain if you go to football games. And if she becomes a drama queen, and you have done nothing wrong, the answer to this is don't get wrapped up in the drama. Don't run around trying to fix it.


----------



## galian84

Hmm, as others have said, we don't really know if she is always like this, or if this was just something that set her off. It's happened to me several times...I blew up at my boyfriend (current and my exes) for something seemingly insignificant, because I had been harboring resentment for some time. Now, I know that was my fault because I didn't bother talking to them about issues that bothered me. I know better now.

I definitely do think some clarification is needed here. How often do you go out with your friends / watch football, vs spending time with her? Do you go out without her, more than she does without you? Do you think she possibly might have had a issue with you going to the bar (going to a sports bar to watch a game with friends wouldn't bother me, but I do know some people don't like it, and that's totally fine)?

You need to sit down and talk to her. Find a middle ground. Find out what exactly is bothering her about you going to a (presumably sports?) bar to hang out with a buddy and watch a football game. Does she feel like you don't spend enough time with her? Does she disapprove of being in bars while in a relationship? Does she not like you spending time with this friend? Etc etc, you get the hint.

I had a similar issue with my boyfriend. We had to sit down several times, talk about it extensively, and finally came up with an arrangement for spending time together and apart for friends/family/hobbies that worked for both of us. We don't live together (do not plan on moving in with him unless we get engaged and there's a wedding date set), but we do spend a lot of our time together.

Of course, it also might just be because she is completely unreasonable, or just wants to spend most of her time with you. Or she just may be a drama queen and makes mountains out of molehills. But I don't know her, you do. You two really need to have a sit down talk and find out what's acceptable for the both of you, and see what kind of compromise you can come to.


----------

